# The evidence is building that Carson is a prolific liar



## AZ Jim (Nov 6, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/politics/ben-carsons-campaign-admits-he-lied-about-west-181600104.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes... claiming to be a violent thug who beat up people and hit them in the face with rocks... BUT THEN.. found Jesus in his bathroom and was saved....   OMG.....    Problem is.. no one interviewed remembers carson as anything but a studious nerdie kid..  What's the deal with him?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 6, 2015)

So basically he's a liar on top of being a nutjob, why am I not surprised?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

I guess this is why the lead up to a presidential election is such a long, drawn out process.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 6, 2015)

The evidence is building that Carson is a prolific liar.


And Clinton isn't?  Gimme a break.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, your  liar has it all over ours.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> The evidence is building that Carson is a prolific liar.
> 
> 
> And Clinton isn't?  Gimme a break.



IMO, looking on from afar, Hilary Clinton has her feet firmly planted on the ground. 
Her background and experience have prepared her very well for decision making at the highest level.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, a matter of checks and balances, one lies the other lies and is barely holding onto sanity.  I'm not the biggest Hillary fan, but, given a choice, well, there isn't a choice, there's just the Clintons since Bill will be doing a lot of advising and he did a pretty good job during his reign.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's another lie

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/11/...|htmlws-main-bb|dl2|sec1_lnk3&pLid=-647886212


----------



## imp (Nov 6, 2015)

Carson appears then, as a "prolific liar", to be on a par level with the rest of the politicians, both already in office, and those seeking it.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> The evidence is building that Carson is a prolific liar.
> 
> 
> And Clinton isn't?  Gimme a break.



At least she isn't Bat$hit crazy like Carson...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

In Carson's case I see a fair amount of self aggrandisement going on. His real life story ought to be enough for him to be seriously considered as a candidate. The fact that he feels the need to gild the lily is a warning sign to me.  He is not confident of his own worth IMO and self doubt can be a liability in a leader when so much can be at stake.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 6, 2015)

Carson isn't anybody to seriously consider for the oval office any more than Trump is. 

And does anybody really believe that Trump wants to be president? Does anybody really believe that he would give up control of ALL his billions and his holdings for four years? That is NOT going to happen. 

They are both batshi*t crazy.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2015)

Well you know with Donald Trump eager to slam his fellow Republican candidates to death over their lies, the Democrats really don't have to get their hands too dirty....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 6, 2015)

The Republicans will allow Marco Rubio to climb in the polls with not much mention of Ted Cruz, then distance themselves to embrace Cruz. My best guess is that Cruz will be the Republican nominee. Maybe Rubio but more likely Cruz.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

Ted Cruz once held dual American and Canadian citizenship. His biography say he was raised in Texas. 
After a lot of digging I find that he was born in Canada to an American mother.

How is it that he is eligible to stand for President?
This article says that he is and points out that even if Obama  had been born in Kenya instead of Hawaii, then he would still have been eligible.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...uz-born-canada-eligible-run-president-update/

Sauce for the goose is also sauce for the gander?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 6, 2015)

A child of an American citizen is an American citizen regardless of the country of birth.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

So why all the fuss about Obama ?
What part did Ted Cruz play in the birther movement?


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A child of an American citizen is an American citizen regardless of the country of birth.





I'm living proof of that.        However, the Social Security administration did have me listed as "Alien/Other" for 40 some years,  had to get that straightened out, before being cleared for hire by the state.


----------



## imp (Nov 6, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...uz-born-canada-eligible-run-president-update/



The link is most interesting! Especially noted how many candidates were born of U.S. citizen parents who happened to be abroad during birth.

The truly contradictory part of the Obama story is this: Obama's father was a Kenyan Citizen. Kenyan law clearly establishes that any child born of a Kenyan father, is automatically a Kenyan Citizen. That would presumably hold true whether the birth actually took place in Kenya, Hawaii, or China.    imp


----------



## imp (Nov 6, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A child of an American citizen is an American citizen regardless of the country of birth.



Your statement fails to address the question of American Citizen mother, Foreign Citizen father. Under Kenyan law, the mother's citizenship is, apparently, not a part of the citizenship equation.   imp


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 6, 2015)

Obama's mother was an American citizen. Both parents don't need to be citizens, only one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 6, 2015)

In any case, Obama was born in Hawaii to an American mother and a Kenyan father. He's an American citizen.

Cruz was born in Canada to an American mother and a Cuban father. He's an American citizen.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

Cruz's father was born in Cuba, his mother in the US and Cruz himself was born in Canada. He had dual citizenship before entering in politics. These are the facts from his birth certificate.

 Now, if Obama was born in a third country, say Indonesia, to an American mother and a Kenyan father, could he still be considered to be an American? It seems like a fair parallel with Cruz.

Ooops Georgia has already answered and it is what I would have expected to be the case.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 6, 2015)

imp said:


> Your statement fails to address the question of American Citizen mother, Foreign Citizen father. Under Kenyan law, the mother's citizenship is, apparently, not a part of the citizenship equation.   imp



Obama held both American and Kenyan citizenship by birthright laws, but no longer held kenyan citizenship rights upon his 23 birthdate.  Obama firstly was born in the states, Honolulu in fact, not Kenya.  Either way, he only needs worry about laws here in the US affecting his birth since he was born here and hasn't sworn his allegiance elsewhere.


----------



## Lon (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not a fan of Carson but I think rather than he lied about any thing he just didn't do a very good job of expressing what really occured in his life. 

As for the press--------They would probably claim that Jesus Christ staged the Crucifixion.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 6, 2015)

Lon said:


> I'm not a fan of Carson but I think rather than he lied about any thing he just didn't do a very good job of expressing what really occured in his life.
> 
> As for the press--------They would probably claim that Jesus Christ staged the Crucifixion.



He lied.  Even his campaign admits it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Carson isn't anybody to seriously consider for the oval office any more than Trump is.
> 
> And does anybody really believe that Trump wants to be president? Does anybody really believe that he would give up control of ALL his billions and his holdings for four years? That is NOT going to happen.
> 
> They are both batshi*t crazy.



I don't think Trump wants to be prez either.  He's just bored and playing a game.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2015)

I think the US is the only country where you automatically have US citizenship if you are born there. Ireland used but I believe they stopped. I know lots of American expats in the UK who are married to British men. Their babies have dual citizenship at birth.


----------



## Dudewho (Nov 9, 2015)

I guess in 1997 Ben Carson mother knew he was going to run for president someday

http://hotair.com/archives/2015/11/...y-did-try-to-stab-a-friend-when-he-was-a-kid/


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 9, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> I guess in 1997 Ben Carson mother knew he was going to run for president someday
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2015/11/...y-did-try-to-stab-a-friend-when-he-was-a-kid/


Here is a video of Carson admitting he tried to stab someone and other violent acts.

https://youtu.be/_nzvLkSdNh8

This is not a rumor, it's HIS words.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 9, 2015)

This from Charles Blow of the NY Times in this morning's paper, talking about Carson and his apparent problems with the truth.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/09/o...ight-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region


----------



## hangover (Nov 10, 2015)

What does it say about con voters, that Carson is on top in the polls, when he admits that he hit his mother with a hammer, hit his "friend" in the face with a padlock, and stabbed another "friend" with a knife?

Just what does it take to get disqualified as a candidate?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

My theory is that this is a play to Evangelicals...  THEY LOOOOOVE a good "redemption" story...  So they eat this crap up...  The fact that he "found Jesus in the bathroom" and was saved is all that matters in their minds...  It doesn't matter one iota that he has ZERO policy ideas.. He was "saved"...  and spouts the most fringiest of fringe rhetoric..    This all plays very well in Iowa.. the state with the largest number of fringe Evangelicals.. and it plays well with the base who are shooting the middle finger at the establishment GOP..  He will never survive the General.  

Ya know... this is the GOP's own darn fault.  For years they have promised the Right things that they had no intention of delivering.  They promised changes in social issues... deficit reduction.. lower taxes  which brought out the base in droves..   Then once elected.. they went on to serve their Corporate puppet masters and to hell with what the Base expected.    Is it a wonder these frustrated low info voters are flocking to people like Trump and Carson?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> I know this may shock you but some of that stuff it's not true. Didn't your mom ever tell you don't believe everything you hear?
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/nov/9/ben-carsons-mother-verified-stabbing-story-in-1997/
> 
> ...



all of them


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Your statement fails to address the question of American Citizen mother, Foreign Citizen father. Under Kenyan law, the mother's citizenship is, apparently, not a part of the citizenship equation.   imp


  That may be true "under Kenyan law" *but not under the law of the United States.  *The Presidential qualifications concern themselves only with OUR laws.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 10, 2015)

I just got a robot call from Dr. Ben Carson....he wanted to speak to me about 'the truth that is going on in Washington'...lol

I think his campaign manager should stay away from the word 'truth'.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2015)

How could anyone possibly consider Dr. Carson a viable candidate? It is increasingly apparent that the poor man is suffering from a mental illness.


----------



## Dudewho (Nov 10, 2015)

*List of 10 Verified Hillary Clinton Lies*
You have to wonder exactly how many prevarications it will take for people to become aware that Hillary Clinton might have a something of a tiny little character flaw – like being a pathological liar – that will reflect negatively on her fitness to be president and commander-in-chief.


Presented for your enjoyment is a list of 10 of Hillary Clinton’s recent and past lies.


Note that this list doesn’t include any of the misrepresentations relating to any of the many scandals she was involved in when while in the White House.


1. Hillary Clinton lied as a staff member of the House Judiciary Committee


Dan Calabrese reveals in his column that former general counsel and chief of staff of the House Judiciary Committee, Jerry Zeifman, indicated that he fired the 27 year old Hillary Rodham from the House Judiciary Committee staff and refused to give her a letter of recommendation due to her lying and unethical conduct. Zeifman said that during the Watergate investigation Hillary lied in a legal brief, them removed evidence from public access that would document her conduct. (Source)


2. Hillary Clinton lied about flying into Bosina under sniper fire


“I remember landing under sniper fire,” she said in Washington on Monday. “There was supposed to be some kind of a greeting ceremony at the airport, but instead we just ran with our heads down to get into the vehicles to get to our base.”


News footage of the event however showed her claims to have been wide of the mark, and reporters who accompanied her stated that there was no sniper fire. Her account was ridiculed by ABC News as “like a scene from Saving Private Ryan”. (Source)


3. Hillary Clinton Misrepresented her Record opposing the Iraq War


In Eugene, Ore., Saturday, April 5, 2008, Sen. Hillary Clinton, D-N.Y., attempted to change the measure by which anyone might assess who criticized the Iraq war first, her or Sen. Barack Obama, D-Ill., by saying those keeping records should start in January 2005, when Obama joined the Senate. (A measure that conveniently avoids her October 2002 vote to authorize use of force against Iraq at a time that Obama was speaking out against the war.) She claimed that using that measure, she criticized the war in Iraq before Obama did.


But Clinton’s claim was false. (Source)


4. Hillary Clinton Misrepresented her Role in the Irish Peace Accord


The historian Tim Pat Coogan told The Chicago Tribune: “It was a nice thing to see her there, with the women’s groups. It helped, I suppose. But it was ancillary to the main thing. It was part of the stage effects, the optics.” Former SDLP man Brian Feeney said pithily: “The road to peace was carefully documented, and she wasn’t on it.” (Source)


5. Hillary Clinton Misrepresented the extent to which her daughter was in danger on 9/11


Clinton said Chelsea had gone on “what she thought was going to be a great jog. She was going to go down to Battery Park, she was going to go around the towers. She went to get a cup of coffee and, and, that’s when the plane hit.”


Responding to a question about whether her daughter heard the “rumble,” Clinton said, “She did hear it.”


Weeks later, Chelsea Clinton told a magazine that she was in an apartment 12 blocks away when the first plane hit. A UPI article said she was outdoors closer to the site when “she heard the rumble of the second tower collapsing.” (Source)


6. Hillary Clinton Claimed she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary


During a stop in Nepal while on a south Asian goodwill tour in April 1995, First Lady Hillary Rodham Clinton engaged in a brief (and reportedly coincidental) meeting with Sir Edmund Hillary (who, along with Tenzing Norgay, became the first person to reach the summit of the world’s highest mountain, Mt. Everest, in 1953) and told reporters she had been named after the famed mountain climber. The notion that Ms. Clinton’s given name was inspired by the man who conquered Everest was almost certainly a bit of fiction invented for political expediency (as many critics have noted, Edmund Hillary didn’t become world-famous until six years after Hillary Rodham was born). (Source)


7. Hillary Clinton Lied about supporting NAFTA


On November 1, 1996, United Press International reported that on a trip to Brownsville, Texas, Clinton “touted the president’s support for the North American Free Trade Agreement, saying it would reap widespread benefits in the region.”


The Associated Press followed up the next day noting that Hillary Clinton touted the fact that “the president would continue to support economic growth in South Texas through initiatives such as the North American Free Trade Agreement.”


In her memoir, Clinton wrote, “Senator Dole was genuinely interested in health care reform but wanted to run for president in 1996. He couldn’t hand incumbent Bill Clinton any more legislative victories, particularly after Bill’s successes on the budget, the Brady bill and NAFTA.”


Yes, we are all expected to just forget that, so that Hillary Clinton’s campaign can manufacture supposed “outrage” that anyone would say she supported NAFTA – all at a time her chief strategist, Mark Penn, simultaneously heads a firm that is right now pushing to expand NAFTA into South America.


Penn was recently fired by both Columbia and the Clinton campaign. (Source)


8. Hillary Clinton Lied about her role in the passage of the Family and Medical Leave Act


Her campaign Web site boasts that her record includes “helping to pass the Family and Medical Leave Act.”


But the bill was pushed in Congress for years and passed twice, only to be vetoed by former President George H.W. Bush. Congress passed it a third time as Bill Clinton took office. He signed it into law on Feb. 5, 1993, barely two weeks after he became president.


Hillary Clinton’s own White House schedules, recently released, make no mention of any meetings on the bill. (Source)


9. Hillary Clinton Lied about her trip to Africa


Speaking in Pennsylvania two weeks ago, Clinton introduced former U.S. Ambassador Joe Wilson. “He and I did travel together to Africa and, sort of, paved the way for the president’s trip the following year, which was historic,” Clinton said.


But Wilson didn’t accompany Clinton on her March 1997 trip to Africa. Wilson did accompany both Clintons on the president’s 1998 Africa visit.


“She made a mistake on that,” Wilson said. “She misspoke on that. I worked closely with her and her staff on the president’s trip, which she went on.”


The Clinton administration official who accompanied Clinton on her 1997 trip was Susan Rice, who’s now a senior foreign policy adviser to the Obama campaign. (Source)


10. Hillary Clinton Lied about the “uninsured” woman who died after childbirth


Over the last five weeks, Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton of New York has featured in her campaign stump speeches the story of a health care horror: an uninsured pregnant woman who lost her baby and died herself after being denied care by an Ohio hospital because she could not come up with a $100 fee.


The woman, Trina Bachtel, did die last August, two weeks after her baby boy was stillborn at O’Bleness Memorial Hospital in Athens, Ohio. But hospital administrators said Friday that Ms. Bachtel was under the care of an obstetrics practice affiliated with the hospital, that she was never refused treatment and that she was, in fact, insured…


Linda M. Weiss, a spokeswoman for the not-for-profit hospital, said the Clinton campaign had never contacted the hospital to check the accuracy of the story, which Mrs. Clinton had first heard from a Meigs County, Ohio, sheriff’s deputy in late February 2008.


A Clinton spokesman, Mo Elleithee, said candidates would frequently retell stories relayed to them, vetting them when possible. “In this case, we did try but were not able to fully vet it,” Mr. Elleithee said. “If the hospital claims it did not happen that way, we respect that. (Source)


April 7, 2008, Clinton partly vindicated.


Clinton erred in telling audiences that the Ohio woman lacked insurance when seeking help for her troubled pregnancy. But according to Casto’s account, Bachtel’s medical tragedy began with circumstances very close to the essence of Clinton’s now-abandoned account: the lack of insurance created a $100 barrier to needed medical attention close to home. (Source)


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

(((((((((((yawn)))))))))))   But did she hit her mother in the head with a hammer??   hahahahahahaha


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 10, 2015)

quicksilver said:


> (((((((((((yawn)))))))))))   but did she hit her mother in the head with a hammer??   Hahahahahahaha



lol!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> *List of 10 Verified Hillary Clinton Lies*
> You have to wonder exactly how many prevarications it will take for people to become aware that Hillary Clinton might have a something of a tiny little character flaw – like being a pathological liar – that will reflect negatively on her fitness to be president and commander-in-chief.
> 
> 
> ...


I only note  it's mostly "he said she said". I won't bother researching it.  Carry on "one note johnny".


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2015)

A politician who is a prolific liar??? Say it ain't so!   I may have to retire to my fainting couch and have a spell of the vapors.


----------



## BobF (Nov 10, 2015)

Why not research it?   It sure sounds typical to me.   But I would not vote for her anyway.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

BobF said:


> Why not research it?   It sure sounds typical to me.   But I would not vote for her anyway.



Bob based upon many of your post it's my personal belief that you buy any and all anti-progressive propaganda.


----------



## BobF (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, you are wrong again.   First is that it is so sad that nobody on the liberal side had the courage to go for the Presidency.   Only one that I had hoped would go for the job.   The VP seemed to me to be a good and honest one that had real potential.   None of the others can make that type of impression to the voters.

And for my voting, I do sometimes vote with the liberal ones.   Like the liberals, some of the conservatives need to be watched and ignored.   I probably should be considered a swing voter, with not extremes on either side.   I don't just trash out the liberals as some of the liberals do trash out ALL the conservatives without even knowing what that person may stand for.   Not all conservatives are earning instant trash mouth responses.   Not all liberals are either.  And I don't do that.   I try to be friendly with all on this forum.    You included Jim.    But too much of your posts are just sarcastic and unnecessary attacks on persons.   I like it when many of your victims remain and try to get along with you and all others.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

You provide so much fodder for the canons of truth....


----------



## BobF (Nov 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You provide so much fodder for the canons of truth....



There you go again Jim.    Just can not be a gentleman at all.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

BobF said:


> There you go again Jim.    Just can not be a gentleman at all.


What was rude about that truth?


----------



## imp (Nov 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That may be true "under Kenyan law" *but not under the law of the United States.  *The Presidential qualifications concern themselves only with OUR laws.



Thus, a birth certificate issued for the same individual in two places half-way around the world from each other proves that a new-born infant can be in two places at the same time.  imp


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2015)

No Imp. A birth certificate indicates the place of birth and the parents of the child. The details wouldn't change no matter which country issued the certificate.


----------



## Dudewho (Nov 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob based upon many of your post it's my personal belief that you buy any and all anti-progressive propaganda.



So we should only vet Carson not Clinton? That seems reasonable, if we are in Cuba. 

More Cool-aid please.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> So we should only vet Carson not Clinton? That seems reasonable, if we are in Cuba.
> 
> More Cool-aid please.


Well you folks have been "vetting" Clinton since Jesus left Omaha, now it's Carson's turn.  Seems reasonable here in the good ole USA to me ...PS You've had plenty of cool aid so no more for you for now.


----------



## Dudewho (Nov 10, 2015)

In other Clinton news today...

Clinton email probe expands to Norwalk's Datto


http://www.thehour.com/news/clinton-email-probe-expands-to


----------



## Dudewho (Nov 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well you folks have been "vetting" Clinton since Jesus left Omaha, now it's Carson's turn.  Seems reasonable here in the good ole USA to me ...PS You've had plenty of cool aid so no more for you for now.



and now that she believes she's qualified to be president I'm sure we could all rely on the media to double down on her efforts to do so...LOL


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2015)

Please explain to this foreigner what Hilary Clinton said about the Benghazi incident that another Secretary of State would not have said in the same circumstance. I realise that in terms of foreign policy etc it is not always possible to be as open and frank as we would otherwise choose to be. The art of diplomacy is about not always telling things as they really are because there is an objective that for the time being is more important. That is why we find out the whole truth later from the historians.

Because I am quite ignorant of this event, I really would like some responses from both perspectives.


----------



## imp (Nov 10, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> No Imp. A birth certificate indicates the place of birth and the parents of the child. The details wouldn't change no matter which country issued the certificate.



Warri, the problem is that before the Presidential election, lawsuits were filed and petitions circulated alleging Obama was not legally viable for the Presidency, based on place of birth. The courts were shown certified copies of a birth certificate, purportedly that of Obama, bearing the name Barry Soetoro, his father's name being Soetoro, issued by a hospital in Nairobi, Kenya. One other fact pertinent for consideration is that a Barry Soetoro was registered as a voter in Washington, DC.

 "*Barack Obama was registered in Chicago, Illinois and did vote there in 2008" and 2012."   "If you recall, we provided the image of the District of Columbia Board of Elections search of Barry Soetoro, which you can see below dated July 20, 2013. Notice he was registered 22 days before the 2012 elections. "
"However, after the information about Barry Soetoro being registered to vote in Washington, DC, the DC Board of Elections has scrubbed the voter registration for Barry Soetoro with no explanation. "  Quotes from:  http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/07/b...stration-site-following-exposure-by-bloggers/*

Sometime during his first term in office, amidst the flurry of controversy, the Administration made public a copy of a birth certificate allegedly provided by a hospital in Hawaii, in an attempt to end the controversy.

As far as I am concerned, I personally could not care less about where the man was born.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Warri, the problem is that before the Presidential election, lawsuits were filed and petitions circulated alleging Obama was not legally viable for the Presidency, based on place of birth. The courts were shown certified copies of a birth certificate, purportedly that of Obama, bearing the name Barry Soetoro, his father's name being Soetoro, issued by a hospital in Nairobi, Kenya. One other fact pertinent for consideration is that a Barry Soetoro was registered as a voter in Washington, DC.
> 
> "*Barack Obama was registered in Chicago, Illinois and did vote there in 2008" and 2012."   "If you recall, we provided the image of the District of Columbia Board of Elections search of Barry Soetoro, which you can see below dated July 20, 2013. Notice he was registered 22 days before the 2012 elections. "
> "However, after the information about Barry Soetoro being registered to vote in Washington, DC, the DC Board of Elections has scrubbed the voter registration for Barry Soetoro with no explanation. "  Quotes from:  http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/07/b...stration-site-following-exposure-by-bloggers/*
> ...



Wow Imp...  YOU are a Birther?   I've just lost any credence I may have placed on your future opinions.  Sorry.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Warri, the problem is that before the Presidential election, lawsuits were filed and petitions circulated alleging Obama was not legally viable for the Presidency, based on place of birth. The courts were shown certified copies of a birth certificate, purportedly that of Obama, bearing the name Barry Soetoro, his father's name being Soetoro, issued by a hospital in Nairobi, Kenya. One other fact pertinent for consideration is that a Barry Soetoro was registered as a voter in Washington, DC.
> 
> "*Barack Obama was registered in Chicago, Illinois and did vote there in 2008" and 2012."   "If you recall, we provided the image of the District of Columbia Board of Elections search of Barry Soetoro, which you can see below dated July 20, 2013. Notice he was registered 22 days before the 2012 elections. "
> "However, after the information about Barry Soetoro being registered to vote in Washington, DC, the DC Board of Elections has scrubbed the voter registration for Barry Soetoro with no explanation. "  Quotes from:  http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/07/b...stration-site-following-exposure-by-bloggers/*
> ...



Yes, Imp I think every switched Australian is aware of this issue but I thought that the American president had to be actually born in America. I've since learned that this is not the correct interpretation of the constitution. I also thought that the constitution required the president to be male - another misconception on my part.

We've had a similar controversy over here that has never been resolved. Our constitution requires that federal politicians seeking election must not owe allegiance to another country which rules out people holding dual citizenship. Our lately deposed PM was at one time a dual UK/Australian citizen and there has never been any proof that he renounced his UK citizenship before his election to parliament, or since then for that matter. Freedom of Information requests in the UK and in Australia have all drawn a blank. It remains an open possibility that his whole time in parliament has been illegitimate.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

> As far as I am concerned, I personally could not care less about where the man was born.   imp


 You could have fooled me, you seem pretty involved.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> (((((((((((yawn)))))))))))   But did she hit her mother in the head with a hammer??   hahahahahahaha



Oh that is cruel, QS. An eighty line post, and you kill it with one line. It reminds me of the martial arts expert attacking with flailing arms and spinning body only to be shot dead with a single bullet.


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> No Imp. *A birth certificate indicates the place of birth and the parents of the child*. The details wouldn't change no matter which country issued the certificate.



Well, not _always_..... My daughter has a United States Department of State birth certificate.  It has her name, date of birth and place of birth but _nowhere_ does it mention who her parents are.  Typical government document.  I used to have to attach the Consular Report of Birth Abroad to the birth certificate (which luckily gets around on page 2 to mentioning who was in labor with her for umpty-teen AGONIZING hours and the sperm producer who was responsible for that event) whenever I needed to prove she was ours.  Of course, I always told her that she had hatched and we found her under a bush and that's why our names weren't on the birth certificate.   It's a family tradition -- traumatizing children.  My parents told me that the gypsies had paid them to take me off their hands.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2015)

That's odd jujube. Where was she born?


----------



## imp (Nov 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Wow Imp...  YOU are a Birther?   I've just lost any credence I may have placed on your future opinions.  Sorry.



No, I'm not. Look closely at the quotes, they are there only for purposes of illustrating WTH all the fuss has been about. If I cared about birth, would I have written the last line? No opinion  of mine was expressed in my post. You WANT to lose belief in me, because of differences of opinion. So you will. Your call.   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You could have fooled me, you seem pretty involved.



Because many of you seem to think that because an individual _writes _about a topic, that automatically indicates _belief _in it.   imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Because many of you seem to think that because an individual _writes _about a topic, that automatically indicates _belief _in it.   imp


Ok....so you are NOT a birther then?


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> That's odd jujube. Where was she born?



Ankara, Turkey.  And it took four months to get THAT. Up until then, we just had a temporary piece of paper that said "Infant Girl _______".  For a while, we thought we were going to have to change her name to Infant Girl....we were going to call her Iggy - lol.   I had plane tickets to go home for a month's visit, but no passport for her because no birth certificate, no passport.  The certificate came in a few days before she and I were scheduled to leave, so it involved a frantic ferry ride over to Istanbul (we lived across the Marmara from the Bul at a Common Defense Installation) to throw ourselves on the mercy of the Consul with woeful tales of dying grandparents who were only staying alive long enough to see their first grandchild to PUH-LEEZE issue a passport for her PRONTO!  I was holding her head up for the picture; she was asleep and had her mouth open and you could see my fingertips around her head.......it looked like a picture of an infant alien slug baby.  Nowdays, they probably wouldn't have let her into the country -- quarantine rules and all that.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ok....so you are NOT a birther then?



Maybe not, but, it's the stuff and site of bithers who keep that crap alive no matter how many times legitimate sites put forth factual information.


http://www.factcheck.org/2008/08/born-in-the-usa/

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama_citizenship_conspiracy_theories


----------



## imp (Nov 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ok....so you are NOT a birther then?



HTH do I know? What, exactly is a Birther? Someone who believes a President must be American-born? Or a midwife?   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Maybe not, but, it's the stuff and site of bithers who keep that crap alive no matter how many times legitimate sites put forth factual information.
> 
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/2008/08/born-in-the-usa/
> ...



Unless mental "slant" deprives one of the ability to judge independently, how can one know what info presented by ANY site is "gospel"?   imp


----------



## AprilT (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Unless mental "slant" deprives one of the ability to judge independently, how can one know what info presented by ANY site is "gospel"?   imp



I guess it takes having a certain amount of mental abilities to make such a distinction,  II understand not all are capable of being able to do this, which is why you see people post hoax all over the net and people lap it up.we


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2015)

As a teacher of adolescents and as a mother I have always been concerned about young people being sucked in by falsehoods, particularly those that could lead them to make bad decisions. I've always encouraged them to check the facts from another independent source before accepting everything put before them.

It is a learning process and with the arrival of social media and emails even mature people are easily deceived by fake stories presented as real events. Everyone gets fooled occasionally but we should learn to use a few tests to sort the truth from the rest. Often the story begins with some historical fact which puts us off guard but then goes on to embellish the story with convenient fiction that supports a particular political or religious position. Also, the story may be attributed to real people - Mark Twain, Thomas Jefferson, Ghandi and Oscar Wilde are often erroneously quoted. Too often this convinces us that it must be true when it is actually outrageously untrue.

I have set myself the task of debunking the kind of stories that I consider to be deceptive propaganda and it is very easy to do. Anyone can learn to google to distinguish between fact and falsehood. I warn you though, people don't like their favourite stories exposed as deliberate lies. It makes you rather unpopular.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Wow Imp...  YOU are a Birther?   I've just lost any credence I may have placed on your future opinions.  Sorry.



Same here!!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2015)

While it's probably too late to worry about the Obama birth certificate, one should wonder why his people posted an obviously false certificate the first time around, and not the one they showed later after months of stalling, and more importantly, one should wonder why the press never really pushed the issue during the election process.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh yeah, as far as the debate went, I have to say, I have yet to see anything even resembling a viable candidate. I am truly depressed while watching this election cycle play out. Maybe later, I'll give my opinion of all the wanna be presidents. Not that my opinion really matters, it'll just make me feel better to get it off my chest.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 11, 2015)

As good a reason as any to speak out, squatting dog.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 11, 2015)

squatting dog said:


> While it's probably too late to worry about the Obama birth certificate, one should wonder why his people posted an obviously false certificate the first time around, and not the one they showed later after months of stalling, and more importantly, one should wonder why the press never really pushed the issue during the election process.



Different versions of birth and marriage certificates are available in Australia too, squatting dog. The two you have shown look like what is known as an extract from the register (the top one) and a full copy of the original entry in the register. It doesn't mean that either is a fake.

Interesting that race is recorded. I don't think that detail is recorded over here.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 11, 2015)

squatting dog said:


> While it's probably too late to worry about the Obama birth certificate, one should wonder why his people posted an obviously false certificate the first time around, and not the one they showed later after months of stalling, and more importantly, one should wonder why the press never really pushed the issue during the election process.



I have BOTH these types of certificates.   One is the long form from the hospital  and the other is the certified copy from the County..  Why do you think EITHER one is false?   Both are accepted as an original BC.

I can't believe we are still talking about this nonsense.   AND Carson thinks HE is the only one that has ever been under so much scrutiny...


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have BOTH these types of certificates.   One is the long form from the hospital  and the other is the certified copy from the County..  Why do you think EITHER one is false?   Both are accepted as an original BC.
> 
> I can't believe we are still talking about this nonsense.   AND Carson thinks HE is the only one that has ever been under so much scrutiny...



Yes, But in that vein, I believe I have uncovered a 3rd previously undisclosed birth certificate which I would say unequivocally proves the birth once and for all. :lol::lol:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 11, 2015)

why am I not surprised you resorted to this..


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 11, 2015)

OMG The depths some go to to try and undermine the President is almost unbelievable. Well, it allows me to quickly sort out some posters.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 11, 2015)

Same stories on the birth certificates have been verified and false tea party birthers and other such folks have been quieted only to regurgitate and recirculate the same propaganda time and time again, they just hope it sticks and obviously it does with a few.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Same stories on the birth certificates have been verified and false tea party birthers and other such folks have been quieted only to regurgitate and recirculate the same propaganda time and time again, they just hope it sticks and obviously it does with a few.



So true April, still listening here to one insistent birther on conservative radio.  Funny, that our President, who was elected by the people of the United States for two terms, is still being questioned by some.  They're running out of time to prove their point, obviously re-posting all the lies and conspiracy theories hasn't worked yet.  They need to hurry, hurry!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 11, 2015)

However, when people continue to push a false story, even in the face of clear proof that it is not true, they just make themselves look silly and all their other utterances can be ignored.


----------

